# Bicycles, A Must Have



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

*Human Powered Transportation Solution*

Every prepper should have a human powered transportation solution.


----------



## tspearman48 (Sep 16, 2014)

Totally agree. They don't take up much room. Not affected by EMP or gas shortages, and fairly easy to fix if broken. I figure a trail/mountain bike with some sort of rack. I like yours. Nice setup.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice job Dog.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the side bags for my bicycle, which btw, I should ride more often.
Nice bicycle. Agree every body should have one.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I bought one myself a couple years back for such reason. Just put new tires and tubes on/in it. Mine doesn't have an awesome Ultimax 100 on it though. 














.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a sled in need of a horse. I guess I could harness my 16 year old.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice but no armor?


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Nice but no armor?


No, no armor. Instead I went with stealth capability. Don't you see me sitting there?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

tspearman48 said:


> Totally agree. They don't take up much room. Not affected by EMP or gas shortages, and fairly easy to fix if broken. I figure a trail/mountain bike with some sort of rack. I like yours. Nice setup.


 sweet racks make everything much nicer. including ugly chix.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I like that!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

mountain bike design that it was fairly e bike oriented I agree its very useful to have a commotion I can make a long trip a lot shorter

probably one of the best prepping vehicles out there for SHTF of long duration. as roadways can get really clogged with no gas for tow trucks

elsa pro pretty darn good health I think be a nice walmart on that though getting little love by ipod to turn the bicycle into tripod


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, not for everyone. But good for a lot of folks. We have our horses. Dont need any hands to "drive", and can shoot off of, and go places without being carried. One of our horses, the buggy/riding horse puts his head on my husbands shoulder when he cranks up the chainsaw. 
He's one "cool customer"!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> Well, not for everyone. But good for a lot of folks. We have our horses. Dont need any hands to "drive", and can shoot off of, and go places without being carried. One of our horses, the buggy/riding horse puts his head on my husbands shoulder when he cranks up the chainsaw.
> He's one "cool customer"!


Don't you think it is a little dangerous for the horse to operate a chainsaw? :shock:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I saw this in a magazine a while back, no idea of the price.

The Ultimate Hunting E-Bike | Petersen's Hunting

Really just wanting a trike from wally.

26" Schwinn Meridian Tricycle - Walmart.com


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> I saw this in a magazine a while back, no idea of the price.
> 
> The Ultimate Hunting E-Bike | Petersen's Hunting
> 
> ...


I told my wife that I was thinking about buying a trike and she bought me one from Miami Sun for Christmas. It has a bar in the back that I can attach a wagon to. I am not planning on riding it, but my wife has rheumatoid arthritis so she will sit on it, I will attach a rod across the handlebars so that it extends a couple of feet to the side, and I can push it. Between the basket in the back and the wagon I should be able to transport a couple of hundred pounds plus my wife without too much difficulty. I got the idea from watching videos of the Swiss Army who uses bicycles in the same way and videos of the North Vietnamese. In addition, we have a small lake about a mile from us that is spring fed. If I use that as a water source my trike with a wagon would make it allot easier to get water then trying to carry it a couple of 5 gallon buckets a mile. Easier to carry not to mention being able to carry allot more.

I am planning on getting a regular bike too. Even if you are like me, and plan to pretty much plan on remaining in place if the SHTF (don't live near a large city), I think it will be very handy if you had a bicycle. You can travel allot further, allot faster, and you can use it to carry heavier loads while you push it.


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

I just bought 2 adult sized trikes, both have large baskets mounted and at $20 per I thought I would just store them until needed, but I have been using one to take garden produce to my neighbors. I love it as It gives me a feel for it and some exercise.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There is no way Slippy is riding a "trike" with a basket on the handlebars. That would put a severe dent in my "Mess with me and your severed head will end up on a Pike" reputation.


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

the basket is on the back of it LOL

if it easier I can call it a saddle bag . As I know I did not want to go out and about on it, but I did and it's ok I promise


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

After you get the bike, work on a generating system that you can power with the bike to charge a battery, good exercise and a little electric power to boot.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> There is no way Slippy is riding a "trike" with a basket on the handlebars. That would put a severe dent in my "Mess with me and your severed head will end up on a Pike" reputation.


Awesome mental picture


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

well I just have to say, every time I see a bike rider I think man he or she has a drunk driving ticket. BUT not anymore, I have learned to embrace diversity , and do what I want now that I'm over 40. and to the dismay of my kids LOL, But I like to work it, think it, do it and do right by others so I did have a HUGE problem but when the neighbors seen I was bringing gifts, they held the snickers in. And yes my mode of transportation in the warm months is a soft tail.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Simple but great idea !


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ekim said:


> After you get the bike, work on a generating system that you can power with the bike to charge a battery, good exercise and a little electric power to boot.


Great idea mike,
This is the general idea;
https://www.practicalpreppers.com/online-shop/power-solutions/300w-bike-generator-system-detail-view


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> There is no way Slippy is riding a "trike" with a basket on the handlebars. That would put a severe dent in my "Mess with me and your severed head will end up on a Pike" reputation.


Speak for yourself. In the desolation of apocalyptic America, a now worthless $100 bill blows across the road; you can hear the sound of an aluminum soda can rolling around aimlessly, partially echoing off a nearby brick wall, making it impossible to narrow it's location; a gate hangs on its hinges, the lawnmower sitting in the front yard as though it had just been brought out earlier that day... and I come rolling across the edge of the horizon, pumping the pedals on my adult sized trike, sporting a white and a pink flower on the front... Just try and tell me you'd feel comfortable approaching me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Speak for yourself. In the desolation of apocalyptic America, a now worthless $100 bill blows across the road; you can hear the sound of an aluminum soda can rolling around aimlessly, partially echoing off a nearby brick wall, making it impossible to narrow it's location; a gate hangs on its hinges, the lawnmower sitting in the front yard as though it had just been brought out earlier that day... and I come rolling across the edge of the horizon, pumping the pedals on my adult sized trike, sporting a white and a pink flower on the front... Just try and tell me you'd feel comfortable approaching me.


That was crazy well written! Live Long and Prosper...whatever that means.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> Speak for yourself. In the desolation of apocalyptic America, a now worthless $100 bill blows across the road; you can hear the sound of an aluminum soda can rolling around aimlessly, partially echoing off a nearby brick wall, making it impossible to narrow it's location; a gate hangs on its hinges, the lawnmower sitting in the front yard as though it had just been brought out earlier that day... and I come rolling across the edge of the horizon, pumping the pedals on my adult sized trike, sporting a white and a pink flower on the front... Just try and tell me you'd feel comfortable approaching me.


OK, where is the AR /AK with the belt feed system mounted! And no I'm heading for cover, yea call me a sissy.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

We use trikes at work. Most of the millwrights have them. They are very good in a factory setting, I bet they would be great for scavenging post shtf. You can also make small trailers for them.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

My family all has bikes (wife,14yr old son and myself).All mountain bikes and two of the nylon covered "kiddie" trailers.One trailer for our 4yr old son and one for hauling gear.The trailers are great as they can be folded and easily stored.We don't plan on bugging,but if a non fueled vehicle is needed,they are there and will sure beat walking.

Since i'm a homebody,my wife keeps a folding bike in the back of her suv with her ghb.If she's at work and the shtf event is an EMP or something that has the roads clogged up,she needs to go get our 4yr old from preschool (if vehicles are not running) as she is half way there from her work.Heres a pic of it,but don't laugh,it wasn't cheap and the gear ratio's can get it cruising pretty good.It's actually kinda fun to ride,just needs a bell and some neon streamers on the handle bars.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Sharkbait said:


> Since i'm a homebody,my wife keeps a folding bike in the back of her suv with her ghb.If she's at work and the shtf event is an EMP or something that has the roads clogged up,she needs to go get our 4yr old from preschool (if vehicles are not running) as she is half way there from her work.Heres a pic of it,but don't laugh,it wasn't cheap and the gear ratio's can get it cruising pretty good.It's actually kinda fun to ride,just needs a bell and some neon streamers on the handle bars.


That's not a bad bike, just be careful to avoid it's two arch nemesis;

a) a sidewalk, or
b) a large bump.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Slippy said:


> There is no way Slippy is riding a "trike" with a basket on the handlebars. That would put a severe dent in my "Mess with me and your severed head will end up on a Pike" reputation.


Hey Slippy - so does that mean no bell or orange triangle flag on the flexible white stick either?


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have been eyeing this one on Amazon. It looks like I would have no problem sticking this in my trunk:

http://www.amazon.com/Hasa-Folding-...r_1_1?s=cycling&ie=UTF8&qid=1411244157&sr=1-1


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a nice rack


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't get why bikes cost what they do? Guess maybe it's like an AR. I've built $500 ARs and have a $1200 one but I'm annoyed they shoot nearly the same. Dang it I expect better. If I spend $500 on a bike I want it to be easier to peddle, or carry more, or something? Dang for $2k the sucker ought to.....oh never mind.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

http://s7d4.scene7.com/is/image/Tre...=png-alpha&qlt=80,1&op_usm=0,0,0,0&iccEmbed=0

Hope this works


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

15k !


----------



## bamacrazy (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Nothing wrong with a nice rack


Right you are!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Where is the tail gunner? The most efficient form of human transportation every invented. It can run 60 mph on a half cup of pinto beans. Sure wished I still had mine. Gave it to the Sgt Major who hangs at the local watering hole on Weds and Fridays. He apparently traded it off for whiskey. Aint seen him riding on it anyway. Hate to ask about it since he gets violent real easy. He fought for 15 days over in Nam with a cigarette butt stuck in the bullet hole in his leg. He starts biotch slapping and eye gouging real easy.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> There is no way Slippy is riding a "trike" with a basket on the handlebars. That would put a severe dent in my "Mess with me and your severed head will end up on a Pike" reputation.


You could put the severed head in the basket!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ripon said:


> I don't get why bikes cost what they do? Guess maybe it's like an AR. I've built $500 ARs and have a $1200 one but I'm annoyed they shoot nearly the same. Dang it I expect better. If I spend $500 on a bike I want it to be easier to peddle, or carry more, or something? Dang for $2k the sucker ought to.....oh never mind.


After I built my bike, spec'd it out nice, I was $4k in the hole.....and sadly it still doesn't have rocket launchers, but workin on it!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Jeep said:


> 15k !


....and it's the Ferrari of bikes!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> There is no way Slippy is riding a "trike" with a basket on the handlebars. That would put a severe dent in my "Mess with me and your severed head will end up on a Pike" reputation.


Easy solution, stick the head in the basket on the handlebars. No one will laugh at you after that.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Well, not for everyone. But good for a lot of folks. We have our horses. Dont need any hands to "drive", and can shoot off of, and go places without being carried. One of our horses, the buggy/riding horse puts his head on my husbands shoulder when he cranks up the chainsaw.
> He's one "cool customer"!


Exactly, Baglady. Horses have one more trick up their sleeves- they can make new horses. That's something bikes never learned how to do!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Bikes don't need acres of food though and with proper care they will last longer than most people - you just need bullet proof tires and wheels and a chain made of unbreakable, non-wearing unobtainium.

I do agree that horses are better than bikes. They are better climbing hills and a lot easier on the legs than bicycles. They also have personalities that can be quite ... entertaining.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point. Bikes dont buck..bite..kick..eat..go poo poo..run off or run up high vet bills. For horses..hobby horses are the best.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PrepperDogs said:


> Every prepper should have a human powered transportation solution.


Have 3 MTB and 1 road. Lots of spare tubes tires and wheels. Comsumables like cables, brake pads, chains, sprockets, chain wheels, bearings, bottom brackets, etc. And all the tools to strip to bare frame and rebuild including wheels.


----------

